# C. van Til - A christian theory of knowledge.



## Mayflower (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone read:

C. van Til - A christian theory of knowledge ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 8, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Anyone read:
> 
> C. van Til - A christian theory of knowledge ?
> 
> Thoughts ?



I read it many years ago. Deep, thought provoking. Gave me numerous headaches. Challenging. Helpful.....


----------



## wmc1982 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've only seen it used, I think P&R stopped publishing it years ago. Never read it. Still trying to push myself to read Bahnsen's book on him.


----------

